# Rat with swollen face... what are ALL the possibilities?



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

It seems my ratties go through stages of all being well and then multiple illnesses happen all at once, so here I am again needing help. Parsley's face has swollen up underneath her right eye and a cross the bridge of her nose. The eye it's self seems to have a dark mark in the corner. I am currently on a train back from Plymouth so hubby has been in charge of my babies and he's done an excellent job. He noticed the swelling last night and rang me straight away. The swelling was still there this morning so he took Parsley to the vet. Because of the mark near her eye where the swelling is my initial thought was an injury or fall, possibly a haematoma. Her sister Lavender is a bit scrappy over food sometimes. Maybe they've had a fight. My other thoughts were a dreaded abscess. Then there's the possibility of a respiratory infection or a synus or tearduct infection or blockage. The vet said everything I was thinking but I'm well aware that you guys and gals on here likely have far more experience and knowledge than some vets 
Has anyone had a rat with a swollen face before? Any ideas of possible causes that I haven't thought of? She is on Baytril to see if this helps. If not, biopsies then surgery are the next steps.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a rat that had multiple facial abscesses, caused by pasteurella we think. 
it wasn't pretty but they healed with minimal scarring and a long course of Septrin. 
Septrin in my vet's choice of AB for suspected abscessed.


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

I've never been prescribed Septrin by my vet, do you think it would be worth requesting it? Thanks for the reply


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Worth a try if the Baytril doesn't help IMO.  

Otherwise see it she will tolerate a fine needle aspiration, see what's in there.


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

She's such a good rat she probably would tolerate it. Just got back from Plymouth a few hours ago and she looks like a little English Bull Terrier!! Don't think I can stand waiting very long with her face being so swollen. I'm quite worried about it. I will be asking for some of those antib's. I would like to know what's going on in there :/


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

I had Parsley in for surgery yesterday and my vet says it isn't an abscess on her face and it isn't a tumour. He says after an x ray they saw it was like scar tissue and even bone!! I don't understand how that could be when the day before she had no sign of a lump. He said they can't remove it so she's on a long course of antibiotics. Not too happy with the diagnosis.


----------

